# The Neoprene Gasket for a Radiator



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey folks, i'd like to know if the neoprene gasket which fits between the fans and radiator is worth it.  i've read that it provides an air-tight seal around the fans and rad. i'd like to hear opinions please. thanks


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2010)

Im sure the difference is minimal. Now adding a shroud/spacer (1/2 to 3/4" seems to help)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2010)

Its not worth it, they're barely ever the right fit for the rad you've got.

If you do want to reduce vibrations it would be better to use 120mm rubber fan grommits.

Or just individual rubber washers : ]


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2010)

that's the thing: i have a PA120.3 and i'm looking at the gasket designed for it.  hmm, i'm not sure now. a shroud seems like a good idea in that it reduces the deadspace of the motor but gaskets might reduce vibration thereby reducing noise


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2010)

With mine I didn't bother with any anti vibration on the rad, the vibration goes into the case, but then is absorbed into my silicon case feet.

Could be something to look at too, replacing feet for a case is cheap and a very easy job.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2010)

the primary reason i'm looking into a gasket is the whole "air-tight" seal thing it does.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 14, 2010)

In my experience it doesn't make that seal, not unless you glue them down.

The corners are fine and dandy but along the sides the rubber is loose and can move up and down .


And I tend to find the neoprene ones useless in general.



Somethiing that might be wroth looking into is removing the centre of an old fan, and attaching that ontop of the working fan, this way you eliminate dead spots and you can use the rubber gromits inbetween with glue to the empty fan so you don';t ruin your rad.



Sorry if hard to read, in a rush I'm actually on the way to a party lol


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 14, 2010)

What I do is put rubber grommets in EVERY hole where there's a screw or bolt, no exceptions.  Isolates vibrations that can be amplified by the case metal (slightly out of balance fans, noisy pumps).

It works for anything attached to the case - fans, radiators, pumps, etc.

Trick is to get the right size and finding a hardware store that has an assortment.  My local hardware store rocks for specialty hardware.

EDIT:  Wow, I totally misread the post - I don't think there'd be much if any benefit.  Let the fans blow on the radiator, nothing else needed.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 14, 2010)

if it's push only setup... then maybe the gaskets will help a bit, in push pull probably not going to help one bit, the really only significant improvement i see with rads is the shrouds(badass looking too) and higher rpm fans(100cfm and more), other than that, i can turn my 90cfm cm r4 fans down to 50% and still cool my p2 965 like crazy... gaskets, probably won't help me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> Hey folks, i'd like to know if the neoprene gasket which fits between the fans and radiator is worth it.  i've read that it provides an air-tight seal around the fans and rad. i'd like to hear opinions please. thanks



Making one out of a pizza box would be good!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> that's the thing: i have a PA120.3 and i'm looking at the gasket designed for it.  hmm, i'm not sure now. a shroud seems like a good idea in that it reduces the deadspace of the motor but gaskets might reduce vibration thereby reducing noise



In my trials gaskets reduce vibration very little. As long as you mount the item with metal screws the vibration is transferred anyways to the item.(through the screws)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 14, 2010)

RTV Silicone works great and 1 tube can make about 40 gaskets and it comes in different colors too!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

OH yea and pizza boxes make GREAT mouse pads and Head gaskets for chevy v-8s


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah, i was toying with the idea of silicone - i have plenty of the white waterproof stuff anyway. the more i look into it the more of a fad it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> yeah, i was toying with the idea of silicone - i have plenty of the white waterproof stuff anyway. the more i look into it the more of a fad it seems.


 mostly yeah....

I just buy Silenx Fans no gasket or dampening needed They don't even hum like this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...013&cm_re=silenx_120mm-_-35-191-013-_-Product

Easy to clean specially when used behind grate or mesh but not filters


----------

